
Sangoma just retcon'ed me out of FreePBX, and I'm kinda pissed - thecybernerd
https://www.reddit.com/r/VOIP/comments/gsl04i/sangoma_just_retconed_me_out_of_freepbx_and_im/
======
h2odragon
Official response in the thread:

> As the Vice President of Open Source at Sangoma, I can state unequivocally
> that we're not at all preparing "to close the FreePBX source" as Rob put it.

> Yes, our Marketing team messed up and archived some old blog posts. They've
> since restored them. But please don't think that somehow that translates
> into use closing the source on FreePBX. That is absolutely not our
> intention.

~~~
m463
I could understand "our IT department", but "our Marketing team"?

there is more to this story (possibly from both sides)

~~~
znpy
Meh, the marketing team might have editor access the the website contents.

That would make sense.

It might just be a mistake done in "good faith". Maybe somebody fron marketing
could have just thought "this is ten years old, I think it's okay to archive
it"

